# Problem with mildew on synthetic butt stock



## Freyadog

Have a Stevens 22/410 over/under xAir Force survival rifle. 

I can not keep the mildew off of it. Thumper thinks that the stock is made out of that soy plastic from maybe the 50's. Not sure. Anyway we can not keep the mildew off of it. Ok thumper just found that the stock might be made out of tenite.

Any ideas would be appreciated, to keep this rifle clean since it sits next to my side of the bed.
Patient pending number so 1939? No serial number.

Freyadog


----------



## Tweto

I have a shotgun and a 22 with synthetic stocks and have never had a problem. Are you sure it's not where you store it?


----------



## Caribou

I'd start by killing the mold. My first choice would be bleach though there is a risk there for certain materials.


----------



## Sentry18

Try cleaning the stock with a mild detergent and white vinegar. Then do your best to store the gun in a very dry place. You might need to consider using a desiccant pack wherever you store the gun (case, sleeve or sock).

Tenite was a woven rayon like product used by Stevens because of birch shortages during WWII. It is susceptible to shattering and rendering the gun useless, not many tenite stocks have survived this long. You can generally find a wood replacement stock for pretty much any gun of that era as both Savage & Stevens used the same basic stocks for multiple models (cost saving measure). But of course if it is still in good working order there is no need to replace it.


----------



## Freyadog

since it sits beside my bed Thumper has thought to put it in a foodsaver bag and seal it up. 

It is original so would not want to alter it but he did say that another butt might not be a bad idea, just in case.


----------



## NaeKid

Freyadog said:


> Have a Stevens 22/410 over/under xAir Force survival rifle.
> 
> I can not keep the mildew off of it. Thumper thinks that the stock is made out of that soy plastic from maybe the 50's. Not sure. Anyway we can not keep the mildew off of it. Ok thumper just found that the stock might be made out of tenite.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated, to keep this rifle clean since it sits next to my side of the bed.
> Patient pending number so 1939? No serial number.
> 
> Freyadog


This link might have the history-lesson on it: http://www.fourten.org.uk/mwsavage24.html

Would this work as a replacement? http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/ProductDetail/432961815317

Picture below


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Replace the stock if you can. It's not worth having it start crumbling or fail (from rot) when you shoot.Also, clean the area where it's stored with 10% bleach solution.


----------



## readytogo

Tenite propionate plastic is made from cellulose esters, which are derived 
from a renewable source: wood pulp


----------



## Caribou

Freyadog said:


> since it sits beside my bed Thumper has thought to put it in a foodsaver bag and seal it up.
> 
> It is original so would not want to alter it but he did say that another butt might not be a bad idea, just in case.


My reading suggests that these stocks have a habit of breaking under normal use. If you replace the stock then deal with the mold and set the current stock away, it can be put back on if you ever wish to sell it in original condition. I have done this with a couple of my rifles.


----------

